# Beware Cory Cats and Cholla Wood!!



## fanofpandf (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi all,

Just wanted to send out a quick PSA - if you're getting cholla wood for your aquarium, make sure that the holes in the wood are big enough for any fish to swim through! One of my corys got caught sometime yesterday and I spent about an hour trying to carefully remove the wood around him to get him free, but he's not looking too hot today (I think he must've hurt his spine while he was stuck, he was a little bent when I freed him). 

I read that you can stuff the wood with java moss and whatnot, but I was not aware of this even being a potential risk! I just removed all the cholla from my tank - not worth the stress!

If anyone has any suggestions or tips about this kind of wood and different fish, feel free to let me know!


----------



## 285379 (Jan 19, 2020)

Cholla wood looks like trouble tbh, I would never use it in a fish tank especially with cories or plecos. I can see a planted one working out better because it would cover up the holes more but there would still be a risk of fish getting stuck. Even small fish like tetras could get stuck in those holes, and they love to be at the bottom and explore too. If you need hiding places, I would try to find a good piece of driftwood. I have one that is shaped like an arc and both plecos/cories love to stay under it during the day. Ceramic caves work well too or just any good quality decorations in general that are not plastic.


----------

